# Newbie wanting to look into building a rod from COMPLETELY naked blank to finished...



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Where do I start? Lol. I know NOTHING but I'm pretty handy and learn easily. Any expos soon or near SC? And what sites are good to buy blanks from?


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

check out your local liberry for books on rod building


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi, Cody !

Here's a few links that may help you out . . . Mud Hole Tackle ( Be sure to sign up for their Free Catalogs ) and YouTube are very helpful !

*http://www.mudhole.com/*

*http://blog.mudhole.com/build-custom-fishing-rod/

http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_sort=video_view_count&search_query=fishing+rod+building*

Tight Lines !


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/rod-building-books/9781571882165.aspx

Tom Kirman's rod building book - Best $14 you will ever spend...

Sandcrab


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Go to the international rod building show in february. http://www.icrbe.com/ 
they have classes that range from beginner to expert so it is an easy way to see what the possibilities are. They also have vendors so it is a great time to get a good deal and be able to get your hands on the gear instead of ordering online. My only recommendation would be to stay away from the kits labeled as beginner kits. The guides are usually subpar and while I understand not wanting to ruin expensive components on your first try there is no reason to invest that much time into something that isn't going to be your most favorite rod of all time. Let us know what kind of rod you are trying to do and I am sure s few people will be able to give suggestions of where to start.


----------

